# Muskrat - a stripey fella



## catbasket (Jun 29, 2009)

Muskrat was born feral and was trapped along with his sister Twiglet at around 8/9 weeks old in Croydon, New Year 2000. Both were severely malnourished, infested with fleas and had cat flu. They were about 13 weeks old when they came to live with me. Musky will be 10yrs old on his official birthday - Halloween.

Approx 5 months old, tired after a hard session playing -








Approx 6 months old, practicing his climbing skills -








Decorating and DIY are chances to find new places to sleep -








Muskrat Corner, his favourite sunbathing spot -








The garden table is nice for a change -








He told me to say "Brrrrrrrrrowwwwwww" to you all


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Aaw he's lovely  Thanks for sharing your pics


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

He is lovely, he also looks enormous or is it just the photos.


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

He's a georgeous cat. Well done you for giving him a home.


----------



## catbasket (Jun 29, 2009)

No he's not very big, though he did have a nice saggy tum last winter - 'all the better for being tickled on' is his excuse 

He might not be big, but he's a big softy. A total lap cat. When I'm at the pc he'll come sit on the sofa behind me and tap me on the arm to let me know he wants some attention. If I ignore him he'll put both front paws higher on my back. If I _still_ ignore him he starts to sink his claws in. I am highly trained now and always turn to him as soon as I get the first gentle tap.

He loves the bathroom and will run in there first if he thinks someone is going in there. It is a fundamental law of the universe that it's impossible to get into the bathroom before Musky if he's seen you head in that direction


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

very cute, lovely,


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Aww what a lovely story - well done for rescuing him.

He is very handsome - such a striking face


----------

